# what did you dream last night?



## Suze (Sep 1, 2008)

i find dreams so facinating, tell me what you dreamt last night!

(i would have shared too if i remembered...)


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 2, 2008)

Why not? Dreams are faily harmless... 

Mine was a two parter, though the details are not as clear as they once were... I dreamt first that I was in high school still (though it was my elementary school that I was in). All my friends, specifically those of the female variety, were keeping me away from my sweetheart. Telling me she didn't want to see me, nothing to say to me, etc.... well I got upset, and found her anyway... and she told me she was convinced, that she had proof, that I was accepting money from some lady in Virginia.... My reaction was dumbfoundedness initially, because I didn't know what to think of it. Then I responded that there was no way that was true, because I did not know anyone there, nor would I have done anything to accept money. She was still convinced that I was being paid for some service... By the time I got around to getting the information from her... I was startled awake by a cat playing with the curtain strings, knocking them against the wall.

I returned to sleep, this time to appear in my kitchen. I was apparently in the house alone, save for the pets. Pudge, one of our dogs, was about to give birth to a litter of puppies, and I was the only one there to aid her in labor... But I of course had no clue what to do... So I sat there, talking to no one in particular, saying "What am I supposed to do?" Meanwhile, Pudge gave birth to exactly 3 puppies (which is creepy, because when she DID in fact go into labor about a month ago, she had exactly 3 puppies... none of which survived, I'm sad to say). So I quickly grabbed a towel from the bathroom, and upon returning... I was awakened by a tractor driving by on the road, as the head of my bed was next to an open window.

First time in a while I had such vivid (and confusing) dreams. Usually I don't remember them. So I felt like sharing.


----------



## bexy (Sep 2, 2008)

I dreamt I was being shown around a flat by a male friend of mine, and we ended up having sex. And watching porn. Anal sex porn. And then I sat on the sink and broke it. 

I think when you analyse this dream, it means I am spending too much time at Dims.

Pornography thread?
Anal sex thread?
Weight Gain, breaking things etc?

TOO MUCH TIME AT DIMS!!


----------



## washburn (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I thought I was dreaming last night, (or two nights ago, now that it is morning here lmao) but I wasn't. I LOOOOVE YOU HUNNNY!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu: always and forever darlin!!!!!


----------



## Suze (Sep 2, 2008)

washburn said:


> Well I thought I was dreaming last night, (or two nights ago, now that it is morning here lmao) but I wasn't. I LOOOOVE YOU HUNNNY!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu: always and forever darlin!!!!!


yeah yeah im so freaking happy...go on, smother it inn 

JUST KIDDING. Congrats!:happy:

i had a typical "being chased" dream tonight. nothing too exciting, will contribute once i have something!


----------



## washburn (Sep 2, 2008)

susieQ said:


> .....i had a typical "being chased" dream tonight. nothing too exciting, will contribute once i have something!



ewww I hate those. When I finally went to bed, I had a dream I was in a bank line, I asked the teller to withdraw 75 bux from my account, and she threw a fit saying that I had to take out more, cause that's the rules and when I said no its my munny I'll take my 75 bux thank you. She pulled a bomb out from under the teller window and plugged the phone into it, then her face sunk in and she started screaming the lyrics to come as you are by nirvana, then I got chased out by security, the last dream thought I had before waking up was, bitch stole my card. I think it might have been the ice cream I had before bed....


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't remember anything about my dream last night, except for the very last part, which I heard instead of seen. For some reason I heard my girlfriend say YEAH like really, really loud. And not an excited yeah, just a normal everyday yeah, like she was agreeing with something, but super loud. It woke me up, and I wondered just how many shrooms I had taken before I had gone to bed.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

I had a couple weird dreams last night...

First- I was walking through an airport with a friend of mine. I ran into a number of school friends and then friends from my Israel trip. One guy (from the Israel trip) was crying because a panda died. Another girl (from school) was pregnant and said she was canceling her trip because the baby didn't want to go. Then I was late for my flight because I kept stopping to talk to everyone. When I found out I was gonna miss my flight, I tried to find the person I was traveling with, but couldn't find her.

The second part- I was in court for something and my lawyer looked like a younger Anderson Cooper. For some reason, I had to do a handstand on a chair during court.... :huh:


I have no clue where these came from, but they were both really really vivid.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 2, 2008)

my dream was all about Taco Bell. I kept trying to find it and no matter how long I drove it was always on the other side of town...and when I finally saw a Taco Bell it was on the other side of the road with no way to turn into it and there was a no u turn sign at the traffic lights. A very frustrating dream indeed, lol.


----------



## washburn (Sep 2, 2008)

This dream I had years ago but it is well worth telling cause it had totally changed my worldview.

It was of an image, that I have found and have photo shopped below

I had no body, as if I were just and observing viewpoint, completely surrounded by the lattice work, the image is not exact for the lattice work but from what I have researched it is subtly different for everybody that experiences it. The geometric shape is what stood out, more vivid than anything I had ever dreamt before. I don't know how long that dream felt, it could have been dream moments or dream hours, but it was beautiful. The best part is I was lucid too, I could feel my body, in rest, and I knew that I was in my mind. When I awoke I could not get that geometry out of my head, I drew it, until I found the exact image I had seen (trust me even when lucid, drawing what you have seen in your dreams and it being accurate is quite difficult, you are trying to move something from a totally different part of your brain.) The day I eureeka-ed the image, I was sitting in a park near where I lived at the time, (on a side note I was going through a really really despondent period in my life, bad job, shitty place to live, a break up, and admittedly I was an amphetamine addict and was recovering, FYI I am seven years sober and one of the 1% of people that recover with no rehab, support, or relapse, just cold turkey and willpower. Also I have been through the docs, MRI and CAT also showed no dain bramage-ramage-ramage  GO ME!! I am thankful for every day I live now:wubu My friend Jesse came up to me, and was curious to why I was maniacley doodling, I showed him the drawing and explained to him its reasons for coming in to being, his jaw dropped, and he said, "I guess now I know why I decided to take a walk out of the blue, Google this, Tree of life, and Universal Mind Lattice. From there you will find a vast wealth of information about what you experieced because you experienced this for a very good reason, seek and ye shall find buds." So I did, the things I had read and learned blew me away, from then on I seek out sacred imagery, and look for meaning in things, this searching for inner truth brought me to new forms of art, sciences and philosophy that were just gossamer strings of thought in the back of my mind. Knowing that there are countless others that contemplate and experiece these things made me feel less alone. That I and all of us are more than just a product of biology, choice and circumstance, that all faith speaks of the exact same thing, it is just dogma and imposed ego that has caused the schisms and fault lines in world faiths. I have come across so many people, of different faiths that are open, and have a light in their eyes that so many people desire or choose to reject. Since then I am always seeking truth beyond shape and form, things that are universal, my life has changed and become so much more than what it was. There are no mistakes, only lessons.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 2, 2008)

Something about Zombies. I can't really remember it too clearly.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 2, 2008)

It was the crossword dream again. I dream a crossword puzzle and start to fill it in, but the clues keep changing, and the grid keeps changing, and the parts I've filled in keep erasing themselves. All in all, entirely too much like real life.


----------



## melallensink (Sep 3, 2008)

That I inherited and was living my Grandmother's old house and it was cluttered up because I had too much model rocket stuff all over the place.

And I had another about riding in a school bus going down a country blacktop and it was stuck behind several slow moving tractors and combines.


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

last night was weird you guys...
first i dreamt i was passionately feeding troubs cupcakes and THEN i had sex with prettysteve

SUCH a perv.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a recurring dream that I've been taken prisoner on a boat by an evil professor, who wants to do weird tests on me  !! Then I make my escape by transforming into a dolphin and swimming off 


The weird thing is I cant even swim!!
so if someone can work that one out then YAY!!!


----------



## tattooU (Sep 6, 2008)

i watched the end of Blade Runner the other night because i have a friend who totally looks like a young Rutger Hauer. 

Then i proceeded to have dreams about replicants, which was weird.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 6, 2008)

I dreamt about getting it on with Michael Phelps the other night...wtf is with that?


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 6, 2008)

Lately I've been having these dreams of being in buildings that are labyrinth like (often times multilevel buildings) and winding my way through them for one reason or another. They are always places I've never been (or at least can't recall...) and filled with people I don't know, or random people from throughout my life.


----------



## intraultra (Sep 6, 2008)

fa_man_stan, I have had dreams just like that!

Last night I dreamt that I had a secret cactus plant. Every time I pulled off one of the flowers, $10-20,000+ came out along with it. Oh how I wish!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 8, 2008)

My dream was weird, scary...and real life like.

I was shot as close range by a machine gun in my belly. I had several bleeding holes and I knew I was dying, but I kept walking around and doing what needed to be done. 

Maybe a sign. :shocked:


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 8, 2008)

Last night I dreamed that 3 people were walking down my street, carrying buckets of dead fish. They were trying to coax bears out of the woods so they could take pictures. I yelled at them and said that was stupid... so they threw the fish at me.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 8, 2008)

I had a dream that I was walking down a crowded hallway with a friend of mine. Then I saw Patrick Dempsey but it wasn't like, "OMG! It's Patrick Dempsey!!" It was more like, "Oh, hey! I haven't seen you in ages!" And he was like, "Oh, I got your wedding invite. It's gonna be in San Fransisco?" And I was like, "Yeah, I moved out there for grad school." And we chit chatted about how chill San Fransisco is and about the guy I was marrying for a bit and then he gave me a hug and was like, "I wouldn't miss your wedding for the world." Then we all headed into a cafeteria-type place and sat down to have dinner together. At dinner, there was a bunch of people from the camp I used to work at and they started doing announcements like at my camp.




I've never been to San Fransisco, I'm not in grad school, and I'm not engaged to anyone. :huh: Oh, and Patrick Dempsey and I are definitely NOT all buddy-buddy.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 8, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Oh, and Patrick Dempsey and I are definitely NOT all buddy-buddy.



You can wish it though, can't you?


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 9, 2008)

LOL- definitely.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 9, 2008)

*I dreamed I was just out of college at my first job and everyone from the present was in the dream...however, I was unneeded and had nothing to do (kinda like PRESENT being unemployeed)...then I realized they were doing all the estimating by hand and I suggested I create a spreadsheet program to automate that and I felt needed and like I could do some good...*


----------



## Victim (Sep 9, 2008)

lol, I guess I'm not the only one who has ever had a dream about Visicalc...


----------



## Suze (Sep 9, 2008)

2 dreams last night, and i actually remember them quite well.

1. i am surrounded by muslims in an afghanian household. they are my family, though i look different from everyone. (i am my normal self) 

my sisters (?) advice me on not go outside and show myself and i listen to them. we sit on the floor and starts knitting.


2. i am an actor in a horror movie that takes place in the wintertime in the cold north somewhere..im shit scared all the time even though i know its all an act. the film makers insist on doing multiple takes on the scenes that are the most frightening and fucked up. ....definitely a nightmare this one..ugh.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't recall just what they were... but I do remember that they were nightmares.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 10, 2008)

I only recall 2 little snippets of dreams from last night. 

One was being someplace after there had been a party there earlier, and for some reason there were leftover pastries EVERYWHERE....even bags of them sitting around...and of course, being diabetic I was bummed about not being able to chow down.

The other I was back in front of the house where I grew up, and there was a pickup truck pulling out of the yard between the house and the house next door. The truck strains, then lurches forward, crosses the street, up the driveway of the house across the street, and into the garage. There is a chain leading from the back of the truck, across the street, and back between the houses where the truck came from. By then the driver is walking across the street, so I ask what he's doing. He says that he's pulling up an old bush. Then I look back between the houses, following the chain, and on the end is this little plant...barely a foot high, that could have been easily pulled up by hand.

<shrug>


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 10, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> I was back in front of the house where I grew up, and there was a pickup truck pulling out of the yard between the house and the house next door. The truck strains, then lurches forward, crosses the street, up the driveway of the house across the street, and into the garage. There is a chain leading from the back of the truck, across the street, and back between the houses where the truck came from. By then the driver is walking across the street, so I ask what he's doing. He says that he's pulling up an old bush. Then I look back between the houses, following the chain, and on the end is this little plant...barely a foot high, that could have been easily pulled up by hand.
> 
> <shrug>




Union regulations.

I dreamed I was a camp counselor (which I actually was for one ghastly summer in college). A fire broke out in one of the camp buildings during the night; no one was hurt, but the camp had to close. I had a pet rat (named Randy: eat your heart out, Walt Disney!) who rode around on my shoulder, and the bus driver that was taking everyone back to the city from camp wouldn't let me on the bus with Randy. So I hiked into the next town and found myself in a deserted hotel. Deserted by the guests, that is; the owners were there, and they directed me to the railway station. I knew I couldn't get on the train with Randy Rat, but the rails would lead me home. So I started off down the tracks, just me 'n' my rat...


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 10, 2008)

So I had a dream last night that my friend Chris was able to run super fast and saved people by shoving them out of the way of oncoming cars. This occurred frequently, even indoors. The cars would just materialize and he'd come out of nowhere and shove the person out of the way. (And yes, I think that this is related to watching the first part of Dr. Horrible last night.)

What I still fail to understand is why he was doing it. He's really more the kind of person who'd sove people into the path of moving vehicles.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 11, 2008)

*last nite i dreamt i was in my house (although not my current house or any house i ever lived in) and i had my bf's boss over there discussing renovations, and we had so much food it was insane, and there was a party going on and we were riding motorcycles....kinda convuluted ..should have written it down like 12 hours ago...*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 11, 2008)

*for some reason I am dreaming profusely lately and remmembering them somewhat...last nite I was riding motorcycles in SF,CA and made a whole bunch of new friends and bought a house, and all of us that met bought houses and made plans on becoming friends*


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 11, 2008)

I had a dream I was on a trip to a zoo type thing, but it wasn't your average run of the mill type place, here they do everything and anything in the name of entertainment, its run by a huge family I can't remember the meat of the dream only that it involved lots of different rooms in the hostel which was also the entrance to the zoo type thing and was where myself and whoever I was with stayed, I can remember a situation where I was trying to calm two bears but one of them escaped while I was trying not to drop a brick, then all the burly carnies took the other bear and went off in search of the other, they got us to go to the factory for safety and I can remember it being a place full of everything, every costume every prop you could ever want or need to create the greatest show on earth, everyone was really bored except me I was examining everything complimenting the wardrobe mistress who was about my age I think and then my phone rang and I awoke, was a pretty random one, although I think it also involved an oriental birthday celebration at one point


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 14, 2008)

*I dreamt I was back at my old job and one of my most difficult clients at the last minute wanted me to get 100 menus printed on rice-a-roni boxes in less then 8 hours for a new restaurant, it ended with me sitting next to my brother at the new restaurant and not having told him (the present owner of the company) that I messed up.....another frustration dream I believe*


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

The other night, I had a dream that I was playing 3v3 street hockey with the guy that plays Dr. Cox on Scrubs, Heather Locklear, my best friend Nic, and 2 other random people. All of the supplies were random pieces of crap- like shovels for hockey sticks and weird shaped life jackets as padding. Then we had to wear 2 baseball gloves while we were playing.


It was hardcore hockey. LOL


----------



## Victim (Sep 15, 2008)

I was jumping off of diving boards and performing gynastics routines on the way down. There was no water, I was coming to a stop of the extended fingertips of the audience.


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 15, 2008)

I think it may have been two nights ago... I had an unusual dream: I dreamt that I was Ella Fitzgerald and I was on stage performing with the Duke Ellington Orchestra. We were in something that looked like a high school gymnasium or auditorium, and I was playing these bongos which had clear plexi-glass heads that had a real distinct resonance. 

This dream is unusual for me for several reasons: one being that I rarely dream that I am someone other than myself, let alone a _woman_, let alone a woman who is deceased jazz legend. It was also weird because it was one of those dreams where I sort of drifted in and out of the body of the person. Like, I was always _aware_ that I was Ella Fitzgerald, aware of every note that I was singing, but sometimes I could see myself (as Ella, in a younger day wearing a red sequent gown) and sometimes I could only see my hands in front of me playing the bongos (which looked a lot like my hands, rather than anyone else's.) Also strange is the fact that I am not aware of anytime during her lifetime that Ella played the bongos, let alone ones with clear plexi-glass heads which, as far as I know, have never been invented. 

Now let it be known, I have a bad habit of falling asleep with the radio or the tv on. So it's entirely possible that this dream was merely the product of something I was hearing while I slept. That happens to me a lot, actually (like the time back in 1997 when I dreamt that I was at my grandmother's organ writing this brilliant song about a woman telling her man she's sick and tired of his shit because he don't never buy her nothing, only to wake up and hear for the first time ever Erykah Badu's "Tyrone" playing on the radio.)

Still, pretty weird dream.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 15, 2008)

I didnt dream anything last night..but I once dreamt that the whole world was drivng around in cars that were made of clouds. Whenever you had a crash...you would not get hurt and the cloudcar would dissipate. The cars were community property...and you just took one off the side of the road if you wanted it. It was like utopia..and no one had jobs, everyone had food, and a place to stay...weird.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 15, 2008)

I was arranging music all night...I really need a vacation!


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just woke up from a dream where I was in a department store, looking at crazy glasses frames and bras. There was a gaggle of old women in the same section and they kept getting in my way. :huh:

And somewhere in that dream, I was back at home and my cell rang. It was my friend Richard. I invited him over for an engagement party but he didn't want to come. (Which is ironic because he actually didn't come to my last engagement party...)


I dunno what is with the recent wedding/engagement dreams.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 15, 2008)

That I had stumbled upon a heist of an element called terranite which was the most unstable and powerful element ever. And me, Jon B, and Sasha had to stop the terrorist-like criminals. Unfortunately, when me and Jonny B got the terranite back, they kidnapped Sasha and said that we need to give them the terranite for her.

In the end, we won, we became honorary members of the secret agency, and I got the girl (yup, Sasha! ). One of the best dreams ever!


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 16, 2008)

I dreamed I was back in high school and I was one of those weirdos who claimed to a Nazi and everyone hated. You know the kind of kids Im talking about.

And then I was totally making out with Steve Valentine. :smitten: It was hot.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

*I dreamed I was in another city and at some friends huge mansion, and we were having a massive party, but the police kept coming, the parents of my friend were really drunk and ready to tone down the party, so I started kicking people out and NOT letting anyone else in..then a huge party reveler and good friend showed up with all kinds of party platters of food...and I let him and a few others in...which started a big deal, cause I had already sorta closed down the party and it started up again...then I went upstairs and people were coming in the windows, porches and stuff and I confronted this skinny nekid girl and asked her who gave her permission to be there and told her to get the hell out..she was belligerent and nasty........... I woke up*


----------



## bexy (Sep 17, 2008)

I dreamt I got my next gold can! Woke up all excited....and nothing


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I dreamt I got my next gold can! Woke up all excited....and nothing



LMAO..........me too


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

*I dreamed that I was driving my old '64 mercury comet caliente, a red 'vert
and got hit by some youngster who thought it was no big deal. and was gonna just drive off...but I told her it was a huge deal.....they don't make em like that anymore.....then I was working on my bike and doing a press inspection at the same time? and this women who was pretty lesbo-ish was going to help me....?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

*DReamt I was at a huge huge party, all over the neighborhood..people crashing everywhere, trying to find a bed to sleep in, parties...hmm 2 days in a row..*


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 18, 2008)

I was in this abandoned asylum that had offices upstairs. Was investigating it with Mulder, Scully, and like 6 other people who I don't know. Mostly was just a montage of scenes going through the place.

At the end, though, as we were outside- a reduced number of us, I might add- someone noted that "at least we got footage of that giant thing... shit, there it is again!"

Turning to look at it, it was this huge creature, vaguely humanoid, 8 feet tall at the least. It looked as though its skin- more of an exoskeleton really- was made of loosely joined plates of metal, and in between there was a bright light coming forth from within it. A massive cylinder jutted straight up out of its hunched back; its eyes were two holes through which the light inside it poured, and the mouth was very much the same. Its arms had three joints and brushed the ground as it lurched away, and it had fingers that stretched to an abnormal length.

Another person noted that to look it in the eyes was death; when yet another did not heed the advice, the creature slowly made its way towards that person and, touching them, reduced them in an instant to a pile of ashes.

I then woke up late the next day in a hotel room with one of the people I had investigated with. Checking my voicemail, she had left several over the course of the morning, calling from home. Which freaked me out, because that would mean that the one who's sitting across from me is an imposter.

And then I woke up.


Methinks it's time to lay off the Lovecraft for a bit.


ETA:Oh, I also earlier dreamt that I was aiding a heist that the crew from _Heat_ were planning, and before that I was helping my therapist do donuts in his car in the snow.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 18, 2008)

Interestingly enough, my dream took place once again at my old high school. I had shown up after school to go visit the drama department and my old hangout spot by door 7 (don't ask). When I got to the theatre, they were still getting things set up for rehearsal. I snuck over to greet Mrs. B, catching her by surprise. However, not two seconds passed, and she recruited my help for a problem with the stage. They had a moving piece of the stage that was getting jammed, and she wanted me to go show their stage head how to run the equipment. Mind you, I had worked stage crew only once, so I knew little about how things worked there, but I thought to myself, with all the knowledge I learned helping my uncle two summers ago, I bet I could help!

So I jumped over to the stage, and it had been built completely different for the show. The stage was angled, built on platforms that caused downstage left to be raised to the highest point. It was that back corner that was supposed to move. It would slide down, appearing to move INTO the stage, for what purpose I hadn't a clue. So after seeing why it was jamming (the corner didn't quite fit the hole it was supposed to slide into), Mr. B came over and asked me to help move some lights. Another job I never did in high school, but I chose to help anyway. The guy just wanted me to take them from some shelf in the back and move them to the front of the stage. Well I dropped one, but absolutely no one noticed. LoL So I finished that, and rehearsals promptly started as soon as I got out of the way.

I decided to wander then, to where I didn't know. I walked by door 7, found a bunch of faces I didn't know, then wandered over to the next hall, where the choir room was. Mr. T was in a practice room trying to teach this other kid I know (and didn't like) how to play Mozart. I found the whole scene hilarious, and kept walking. The hallway's end opens up to what I guess can be called a Foyer, and I walked over to the drinking fountain. My first taste of it was WARM, disgustingly so, but became noticably cooler as I continued. These three kids, one of which reminded me of my friend's little brother (not the best of kids, just got out of Juvy I think) were standing at the other fountain, and the one decided to spit water on my shoes. I looked at him, and moved on, but he decided to follow me, and kept spitting on my shoes. I finally grabbed him (he was at least a full head shorter than me) and said "Look kid, I'm not sure what your deal is, but you and your friends better find something else to do." He laughed and spit on my clothes instead. So I simply shoved him away from me and turned around to leave, back down the choir hall. He then started to run around, looking for a teacher, and shouting "That guy punched me! He tried to kill me! He made me spit my WATER!!!" He ran off some direction, and I decided to try and leave the high school so there wouldn't be a scene. However, when I got outside, my ex called out to remind me: that hallway has cameras! So suddenly, even though I didn't do anything, I had to devise a plan to sneak into the school that night and eliminate the evidence.

During the planning, my phone rang and woke me. Not a moment too soon, methinks.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

I was on my way to cape cod or perhaps rehobeth beach, deleware and was checking a lottery ticket at the ferry window...I had to help count the $100 bills, but I won something like $74,000. I was really happy since I am unemployeed, it meant I had $ to live on again..whoopee...then I ended up at a friends from the pasts house and I needed to plant 2 dozen bulbs for her if I wanted to stay there.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

last nites dream is off the charts....for some reason it felt like not exactly the world was at an end..but it was raining and considered ACID RAIN and everyone was thinking we would all die...I went to the grocery store with MY CAT? and he helped pick out stuff we would need, we got things like gorgeous veal chops and decadent foods that we would want for a final meal. I couldn't find my car in the garage so we had to walk like 50 blocks in the acid rain..and then we came upon a bed of snakes (my worst fear) and they were mostly dead, but i made my cat move all of the snakes out of my way and there were tons of them......weird / scarey ..but really I wasn't scared, I didn't think I was gonna die, I thought as usual everyone was over reacting....I dont go for the cow theory..like 1000's are trying to get into the arena through 2 doors, and theres usually another one that is open, just no one is using it....


----------



## Carrie (Sep 21, 2008)

Hah! I just realized that last night I had a dream in which an unknown FA, in a fit of smittenness, snuck into my house while I was sleeping and made cherry jello for me and left it and Cool Whip in my fridge for me to find.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

*have had so many dreams...if I don;t write em down..i forget all the details...
what I still remember bout last nite...is being at the gym and alternately with one of my best buddies that just movied to AZ a month ago..we were at a mexican restaurant and camping and walking...detials are all fuzzy now...I miss him.....i hate saying goodbye..we hung all the time and now NOTHING...cause I am sad i guess*


----------



## intraultra (Sep 30, 2008)

I had a dims-related dream so I thought I'd share...

I went shopping with some of the ladies from this board...I am reticent to name them as I only know them from their posts and haven't ever actually spoken to them. We somehow got a bunch of free clothing, then we all squeeeezed into this van...I had to have a seat all to myself :blush: Then we all passed around a giant philly cheesesteak and shared while a certain FA filmed the event.

_Very_ strange. This is what I get for looking at the board before going to sleep, I guess.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2008)

I took a nap earlier and dreamt about a bunch of kids running around with paintball guns and a white trash mother who couldn't get her kids to bed.


:huh:


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 3, 2008)

I dreamt I was skinny for the first time in my life...but EVERYONE else was fat, and they didnt make tiny clothes to fit me. I had to special order my clothing online at thin specialty shops, cos no one carried my size..and they charged me an arm and a leg for them. I was too tiny for the seats, all cars were really wide, and they wouldn't let me have a driver's license cos I was too skinny. Everyone stared at me at an ice cream place and I could hear rude whispers about how I was invading their turf. They made me pay extra cos I didnt use enough of my airline seat, and forced me to leave a buffet cos I didn't eat enough. I went to the beach and people laughed at me cos I wore a string bikini and didnt have a belly, or thighs, or a shelf booty ass. Then I woke up, and wanted a blueberry donut.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 3, 2008)

Sheep that were made of cauliflower chased me going, baah be a veggie baaah!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 3, 2008)

The other night I had a dream where a friend made a webcam video of her shaking her ass. Only she was in those old west-style longjohns, the big red wool ones with the buttoned flap in the back- the flap was down, obviously.

It was really, really weird.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Dreamt about shopping in a mall with my MOM (dead 8 yrs now) and MY brother, for clothes at south moon under and trying on nice soft wooly colorful gloves and then falling to sleep on the floor in between 2 beds in the furniture dept and looking at a weird hammock.......then went to the club where my little brother plays a lot and The Red Hot Chili Peppers were who he was opening for..........in reality...I saw them play this bar for real about 25 yrs ago..they ain't kids no more and my brother really does play there*


----------



## Mathias (Oct 3, 2008)

The other night I had a dream where I was in my bed in a white room with nothing else in it but a door on the other end. So I open the door, and I'm in a similar room like I began in. Only difference is, there's no bed and I can see a younger version of myself, and he was ready to go to his new pre-school. I wanted to go and talk to my younger self and say "Hey kiddo, Look at the successful man you'll become!" but he couldn't see me, hear me ect ect ect...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 5, 2008)

*I stilll remember my dream from last nite...I was back at my first job over 25 years ago.....and my dad had come out of retirement to go to work (it was NOW)...and I felt so bad, as the economy sucked like it did back in 82..when we filed chapter 11 and our saving grace was selling our building at auction...it's now a parking lot making tons of $ from ravens / orioles games...
but getting back to the dream...everyone from the 80s was working there and mean to me....and I had this brainstorm we should just close the business and auction the bldg for big $$$....*


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 6, 2008)

I had a dream about slow dancing with someone. I dunno who it was and there wasn't any music playing.

And from what I remember, it in some random location where you wouldn't really slow dance.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 6, 2008)

I was sitting in my power chair and suddenly I started stretching I couldn't call for help because my mouth was distorted. I was sleeping at a weird angle when I woke up. What is it with me and my f-ed up dreams?:blink:


----------



## imfree (Oct 6, 2008)

I dream about Dimm's all the time, but the
damned dreams self-delete as I wake up!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 6, 2008)

imfree said:


> I dream about Dimm's all the time, but the
> damned dreams self-delete as I wake up!



"That was your dream, if you choose to accept it. This dream will self-destruct in thirty seconds."


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 8, 2008)

*I dreamed that I had to substitute drive the UPS truck and I couldn't keep it on the ground and had to go underwater and could barely keep it in the tunnel or on the bridge and kept hitting stuff and then we couldn't hold all the packages together and were losing them. Then when we finally got to the aiport to deliver them I didn't know all of the systems or codes

wow, yet another intricate FRUSTRATION dream......hmmmm
there's a pattern here *


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 8, 2008)

I haven't been to sleep yet. I have been awake for almost 48 straight hours. I am tired, but still coherent. I notice that I haven't had any typos yet. I think I shall dream about sleeping. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 8, 2008)

A (former) friend of mine has been pissing me off lately, so I had a dream where I got in his face and told him to knock off the crap.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 10, 2008)

*very strange dream, realizing my old boss was going to seize my car I wanted to stash it and spent all day working on it, ending up in my old elementary schol seemingly taken over by junkies, sleeping, making music etc. Then at Home Depot found other friends with inventions and playing with kite like things in the store with all kinds of strange young kids. Going to a party at my bosses house DESPITE the situation and being honery (sp?).....it morphed into hiding my bike at times rather then my car, my brother was there, i guess it has to do with being in Montreal traveling yesterday?*


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

I dreamt that I looked up my nanny boys on wiki and found out that she was in cornation street back in the early nineties and I never knew about it, it was most odd lol.


----------



## Chuggernut (Oct 13, 2008)

(Sid James): "I had a dream about you last night"

(Babs): "Did you?"

(Sid):"No, you wouldn't let me"


----------



## steely (Oct 13, 2008)

Something about Hugh Laurie and the election....I don't sleep or dream well.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 13, 2008)

Last night I dreamed that I was standing next to Bear Grylls, watching him pee into a cup.














but I'll admit... it was kinda hot.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 16, 2008)

*I dreamt about my bf that I guess isn't exactly that anymore...but I was somewhere unknown and he and all the guys from the bike shop were there as well as a girlfriend of mine from Indiana/Illinois...she has a motor home..so can be almost anywhere...she was ranting and raving about marrying my bf? she is married happily and has never / willl never have a reason to meet him which is pretty odd..not sure how *PRINCESS* (yes that's her ROAD NAME)...snuck into my dream..perhaps it was signifying my LACK OF CLOSURE....*


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 17, 2008)

I dreamt that a poster on these forums(I am not saying whom) licked me from ear to nose across my face, and then ran away laughing like the joker. I was literally in shock and couldnt speak for a long time because of it.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

I dreamt that this guy that I've been talking to texted me that, while he might be Mr. Right Now, he would like to be considered for the position of Mr. Right and would like to fill out an application. Then the text talked about Halloween and what we should dress up as. It felt so real that I had to check and recheck my phone this morning to make sure it wasn't real.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 20, 2008)

I dreamt about a train...it was alive and worried about finding it's sim card, lol. I dunno what my subconscious is telling me, lol, but omg...a train with a personality, lol.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 20, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I dreamt about a train...it was alive and worried about finding it's sim card, lol. I dunno what my subconscious is telling me, lol, but omg...a train with a personality, lol.


 
Except for the sims card that sounded like Thomas the Train..wait, Thomas didnt have personality. NVM


----------



## intraultra (Oct 23, 2008)

i dreamt i rescued a stray cat. eventually the cat turned into a little dog. then it turned into a BABY. all the while everyone was telling me i couldn't keep it, but i really, really wanted to.

uhh i do NOT want a baby.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 26, 2008)

I dreamt that I was hanging out with someone I'm totally crazy about. We were hanging out at his house, eating chinese food (I think it was DimSum....  lol), and I was bored so I got onto Dims and PMed him... even though we were in the same room.

Is it weird that I dream about Dims?
lol


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 26, 2008)

My dream was a mixture of running, hiding and lots of bright lights...I hate those dreams!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 26, 2008)

I had a frightening dream over the weekend... I had come home to the pleasant surprise of a couple of Boston Terrier puppies (my mom was selling them for another breeder). My dream went as follows...

I was outside of my "shed/home", trying to do laundry. My washer was built into the ground for some reason, so I bent down to lift the lid and then went to grab my clothes. In the few seconds that took my attention away, one of the puppies (the littlest one that I bonded to almost as soon as I got home this weekend) had gotten out of my shed door and dashed towards me. He fell into the washer. Thankfully it wasn't on, but when I went to reach in and get him out... for some reason, there was a tube that ran to the well that opened up in the front of the washer... And before I could get my hands on him, he went down the tube... I heard that falling whistle sound you hear in cartoons, and then a splash.

Immediately, I was running around screaming, for I had no clue how to get to my well and get him out... I remembered that my phone was inside the OTHER house, but when I ran in to grab it and call my mother, my phone was giving me weird messages ("Failure to launch keys"... ???). Devastated, I ran back outside to see my mom, having pulled in with her truck, looking in a nearby dumpster. She said "What's the matter?" I began to say "The puppy fell into the well!", but before I could get much further than the first sound, here comes the puppy, soaking wet and smiling, and came to sit right in front of me. I sat down, he jumped in my lap... and then I woke up.

The puppy was sold the next day, and though I thought he was simply adorable, part of me was glad to see he got to go to a safe home...


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 26, 2008)

I dreamt that I was on this Virtual Dims thingie. And me, Jon, Stan, and Chimpi were playing virutal basketball while a bunch of ladies were watching us. Then a big explosion happened and a nasty looking virus was about to destroy the core of VirtuDims, thus deleting it. So I turned into the B-Mann, defender of the CyberWorld and fought the virus. I deleted it and was praised as a hero to all the Dimmers, and I got a kiss from Nikki Blonsky (totally random, I know!).

I love it when I have dreams where I save the day.


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 26, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> And me, Jon, Stan, and Chimpi were playing virutal basketball while a bunch of ladies were watching us.



Any day, man. You name the time and place and I'll kick all your buttocks'!


----------



## Suze (Nov 3, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I had a frightening dream over the weekend... I had come home to the pleasant surprise of a couple of Boston Terrier puppies (my mom was selling them for another breeder). My dream went as follows...
> 
> I was outside of my "shed/home", trying to do laundry. My washer was built into the ground for some reason, so I bent down to lift the lid and then went to grab my clothes. In the few seconds that took my attention away, one of the puppies (the littlest one that I bonded to almost as soon as I got home this weekend) had gotten out of my shed door and dashed towards me. He fell into the washer. Thankfully it wasn't on, but when I went to reach in and get him out... for some reason, there was a tube that ran to the well that opened up in the front of the washer... And before I could get my hands on him, he went down the tube... I heard that falling whistle sound you hear in cartoons, and then a splash.
> 
> ...


wow, your dreams are so detailed... no wonder it's scary when you remember everything so clear  boston terriers are adorable btw..you're lucky who get to cuddle with them! (though i'm sure it's hard to see them go :/)

my dream was blurry and weird (as usual). a hairy guy was leaning against me and his hair caused me to have an allergy breakout of some sort :S then i ran from him until i woke up. 
heh, there's a reason why i rarely contribute here, but i love to read others posts!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 3, 2008)

I had a dream about my ex last night. I can't remember it exactly but in the dream I went to see him and he was acting weird and I knew somehow that it had to do with drugs. Then I gave him a hug as I was leaving him and something about the hug and what was going on made me just know that things were going to go in a bad direction. And I said that in the dream. Then I woke up. And I realized that I just had a dream about my ex that died of a drug overdose. And I said out loud to him "Thanks for making me dream about you, stupid." And it all makes me a little sad. Jerk.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 5, 2008)

susieQ said:


> wow, your dreams are so detailed... no wonder it's scary when you remember everything so clear  boston terriers are adorable btw..you're lucky who get to cuddle with them! (though i'm sure it's hard to see them go :/)
> 
> my dream was blurry and weird (as usual). a hairy guy was leaning against me and his hair caused me to have an allergy breakout of some sort :S then i ran from him until i woke up.
> heh, there's a reason why i rarely contribute here, but i love to read others posts!




Oh you must understand, 90% of the time, I don't remember a thing. Of that 10%, maybe a quarter of it do I ever remember in such detail. I think because it was so vivid, and because I had not seen the puppy at ALL except that specific night, so all the details about HIM were exact... I dunno. I never have vivid GOOD dreams. Just weird or scary. Don't even get me started on the one I had where I had 24 hours to live. I still remember creepy details about that one! LoL

But... I'm sorry. I thought a washer in the ground was strange. Allergic to his hair? Really now... 

You know I joke...


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 5, 2008)

no joke... I had a dream last night that I was asked to be an advisor in Obama's cabinet, and I had to stand up and give a speech in front of thousands of people. 

gosh, I can't imagine where that dream came from.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ooh, I had a dream where I time travelled to 1989 and witnessed myself being born. Then I had to stop someone from getting rid of Baby Me so that way I didn't get erased from existance. Maybe I shouldn't watch Back to the Future so much. lol


----------



## Mini (Nov 5, 2008)

Last night I dreamed that I had a twin. I was the good one. 

Think about that for a second, especially if you're female.

... God, I'm lonely.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Nov 6, 2008)

Babies. I dream about babies a lot for somebody that isn't even sure if they want kids and definitely not anytime soon!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 6, 2008)

The dream started normal... I was lighting up a cigarette, ready to go for a walk. All dressed in my winter jacket which makes me look like Rocky Balboa, and those big, warm stormtrooper-shoes (or whatever they are) I use every winter (it was cold!). Anyway, I was walking down the road from where I live, when a car drove by. In it was an old man (looked like Ted Stevens) together with a dog. The dog was looking out the window, right at me, smoking a cigar. I was a little confused, continued walking, and then all of the sudden, I slipped and fell...... and kept falling for a long time. I woke up on the floor.

I don't know what this means, other than I have a sudden anxiety about going to bed tonight.
And it made me wonder if Ted Stevens has a dog.


----------



## imfree (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't even know why I had this dream last night. It's been
32 years since I've even seen Tammy. There she was, in my
dream, much like I remembered her, 5ft,4in tall, around 310, 
with an hourglass shape and golden blond hair, but at the 
same age she would be now. Oh my!!!, she was a breath- 
taking beauty at 50!!! We talked about our ex'es and kids for 
a minute, then recounted how we never really forgot each
other. Our eyes finally met and it was electric, I was being 
drawn to her by a force far greater than myself. Her gentle 
hand reached out to comfort me. I could taste her perfume
as I tenderly kissed her hand. As we embraced, our bodies 
practically fused together and became one, our souls were 
close behind! We had just begun to kiss passionately when

OOOOOOW!!!!!!!

........Then came the dawn!!!, you were gone, gone, gone!!!
I Had Too Much To Dream Last Night!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuUBAttmqZA

Yah, in Nashville they write songs about lost loves. I just
couldn't resist reverse-engineering a story from one of my
favorite songs. I don't know if I would have survived a 
dream like that.


----------



## imfree (Nov 6, 2008)

imfree said:


> I don't even know why I had this dream last night.
> ..............snipped.............



This one sounds better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc_c6OycYmo&feature=related


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 8, 2008)

I dreamt I was at a party, actually, with a whole shitload of people from here on Dims. It was Saturday, I was dozing off, and I was dreading having to drive home the next day.

I don't remember much more than that. Kinda wish I did.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 23, 2008)

I had a dream that I kissed an ex and then pulled out a packet of sweet-n-low from his mouth.

 :huh:  :huh: 

I don't even know what to think of that one.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 23, 2008)

*I had a really really strange dream....I haven't talk to last bf in 3 months..and finally did on Thursday pm...and I dreamed that we had sex and I was bleeding everywhere....my legs especially...creepy....I am going to see him Tomorrow for the first time since the end of august..no fear there LOLOLOLOL*


----------



## Victim (Nov 23, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I had a dream that I kissed an ex and then pulled out a packet of sweet-n-low from his mouth.
> 
> :huh:  :huh:
> 
> I don't even know what to think of that one.



Saccharine sweet kisses?


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 23, 2008)

This morning I went to magic school, similar to the Hogwarts deal but not actually Hogwarts. I brought my stuff up to some room and got comfy in the bed only to find out it wasn't my room but the room of somebody slightly more important in the pecking order. After he kicked me out I was exploring a bit with some made up person then I'm suddenly outside the castle, approaching a swampy area and I see a friendly troll/swamp-creature-from-WoW-like thing. Then I'm awake. My dreams are always bizarre whenever I'm lucky enough to remember them. The last one I remember before that, from yesterday morning, involved a crowd swaying back and forth in their seats to some weird out of place song in a musical that seemed to involve Catwoman, amongst a couple of other unremembered characters, all swinging down to the stage on wires.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 23, 2008)

I dreamt of going to Atlantis. And right before I woke up, I was drowning. Strange thing is, I felt like I really was having trouble breathing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 23, 2008)

Last Night, I Dreamed that my house was actually some sort of drug/party/sex house. 
It looked EXACTLY like it does on the inside, but without all our stuff and in my room there was only a futon cushion, dresser and a Stereo. Minus tons of candles. There was no light, but it was fairly bright with all the candles lit. And it was raining outside, very dark. Like it is in the almost-dawn part of the morning. It was misty in my house, from the smoke, like a thin wonderful smelling fog.. 


ANYWAYS.

I was just walking through my house, almost invisable.. and then POOF I was spotted by two people making out in my room. And they just looked at me and continued.. Then I like, jumped forward to the next day. And I woke up on the cushion and I was alone. It was Rainy again, and dark like the previous day. But I was so confused as to where everyone was... THEN I heard the police pull up, and a few people found me in the room and rushed me into this fairly big closet, and we all hid under a large pile of clothes. They found everyone but me, and then OUT OF NO WHERE I look over and see my DAD hiding WITH me. AND My Mom AND My stepmom. After The police left, I was like "OH WTF" And Their like "YOU NEED TO LEARN A LESSON" or something, and all of a sudden ... *Shame* .. . BRET Michaels Pulls up on a Motorcycle...

-THAT- is when I woke up. Lol.


----------



## troubadours (Nov 24, 2008)

retarded dream:

last night/this afternoon(??? lol sleeping til 4:30 rules) iiiii dreamt i rode a bike to the apartment my boyfriend was living in when i met him and i went the "other way" than the way he used to drive me home (?) and there was a beach and i got really mad like "how come he never told me there was a beach here, i love the beach, and now it's too late because he doesn't live here anymore" and then the dream shifted

i was at school, with my boyfriend, except he wasn't my boyfriend? we were kissing though, and then harvey (kinkle, of sabrina the teenage witch duh) comes out of nowhere and he was my boyfriend? and i was like "matt! (boyfriend) this is harvey, my boyfriend!" and matt was like "oh..." and then i was like "omg harvey take me to wendy's PLEASE" so harvey was like "ha ha okay" so me and harvey go to his car and one of harvey's douchebag friends gets in the passenger seat and i have to sit in the back and i'm like "uh, i'm the girlfriend, i get shotgun" and harvey was like "shut up, you're not important" wot and then i was really upset and he didn't even take me to wendy's he took me to some shitty unknown restaurant and then matt was there again and i was crying to him and i was like "ugh i wish you were my boyfriend harvey is so mean to me" 

lol what


----------



## TotallyReal (Nov 24, 2008)

troubadours said:


> retarded dream:
> 
> last night/this afternoon(??? lol sleeping til 4:30 rules) iiiii dreamt i rode a bike to the apartment my boyfriend was living in when i met him and i went the "other way" than the way he used to drive me home (?) and there was a beach and i got really mad like "how come he never told me there was a beach here, i love the beach, and now it's too late because he doesn't live here anymore" and then the dream shifted
> 
> ...



Girlfriends do automatically get shotgun it is a rule even in dreams


----------



## troubadours (Nov 24, 2008)

TotallyReal said:


> Girlfriends do automatically get shotgun it is a rule even in dreams



Exactly That Is Why Harvey Kinkle Is A Terrible Boyfriend He DiDN'T Even Take Me TO Wendy's??? What is That about I mean really


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 24, 2008)

It was a few days ago so its fuzzy now but somewhere along the line I remember hearing the voice of a young boy slowly describing the location of something hidden that needed to be found. Samuel L. Jackson, armed with a pistol, and myself, unarmed, cleared a bunch of stuff off of this trap door in front of a garage and went in, and then we were being shot at by an unknown man, behind whom there was an opening of sorts that led onto the roof of a house or something with a backyard or something below. I ran out of cover to provide a moving target for the shooter and then I see him and realize its one of my uncles from Ireland who I like very much. While he's shooting at me, Samuel flanks him instead of shooting him and they get into a struggle over my uncle's gun, then I come running up behind with a gigantic pencil and impale my uncle in the back.  But there was no blood n' guts, and he and I started to chat while he had this gigantic pencil sticking out of his chest. I apologized for impaling him, he said don't worry about it, then he fell off the roof and when he was on the ground he started to jerk his limbs around violently, kind of like an exaggerated robot dance, but he was on his side due to the pencil. That's all I remember. What boggles me is I like my uncle quite a bit so I don't understand why I'd do that.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 24, 2008)

I Had a Dream I woke up and found out I was banned from smoking until tomorrow.
OHWAIT. That's not a dream.

My DREAAAAM was about Robot Sex.

..Really. Really. Weird.

They [The Government] were taking human bodies and animal bodies and wiring them up so that they could be used and sold as Sex Toys.


----------



## washburn (Dec 2, 2008)

I dreamt about this.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 2, 2008)

I had a dream over the weekend where my oldest boy was possessed by Beelzebub after eating a cicada. It's a pastiche of Exorcist II: The Heretic, where the posession of Regan MacNeil is given some backstory: the demon Pazuzu followed Father Merrin (who originally exorcised him from a child during his missionary years in Africa) to the states. This explains how the demon knew Merrin from the first Exorcist film. Locusts are used as a plot device in Exorcist II because Pazuzu supposedly travels in a swarm as they attack crops.

In this case, the Lord of the Flies was in this cicada (I recall clearly it being red and black which is an odd color for the insect) and my son was outside playing. I watch him chew it up then look over at me with a weird blank stare, and then an odd smile.

I just remember in the dream him getting out of bed with eyes glowing and his breath foggy speaking to me in a low voice, "it's easier to believe in monsters after you become one, daddy."

Apparently dreams of busty bbws and superheroics are no longer valid in my sleeping mind.


----------



## frankman (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the dreams of a twelve year old, I swear. It's all superheroes and ninja pirates. I have an enormous Peter Pan complex.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 2, 2008)

Well I'm currently taking BuSpar and it makes my dreams appear like crazy realistic movies... 

Last night I had a crazy little "scene" with the 3OO cast.....
That's all I'll say....


----------



## intraultra (Dec 10, 2008)

Does anyone else have dreams that could be real and are confused when they wake up? I dreamt that I missed all of my classes today. So I woke up and just laid there all angry at myself. Then I saw the time and realized it was still early and could make it to 2/3 of my classes if I got up right then.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 10, 2008)

I *dreamt about going camping with alot of my friends...and when I unpacked my tent it was so big all my friends could put their tents inside it for rain cover, and then it rained..but radio stations and tons of other folks showed up and seemed more like my Bonnaroo or ALL GOOD festival experiences......not sure what prompted that one?*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 10, 2008)

frankman said:


> I have the dreams of a twelve year old, I swear. It's all superheroes and ninja pirates. I have an enormous Peter Pan complex.


Captain Jack "Kamisuri Hanzo" Sparrowman, Agent of S.K.U.L.L. 

Yeah, works for me.


----------



## ladle (Dec 11, 2008)

Pathetic I know, but last night I had a WORK dream. So busy at this time of yeah and I dreamed that in the shop we ran out of stock of all the top-selling books and somehow it was my fault.
I woke up in a sweat.
Bring back my dreams about playing beach volleyball with BBW and SSBBW in bikinis....lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 11, 2008)

*dreamed about riding last nite....and we were in Baltimore, but we were going to take this route near me that was an hour or 2 to Sedona,AZ......and warm weather .....thinking bout FLORIDA....Sunday I will be in warm weather again *


----------



## viracocha (Dec 11, 2008)

It's kinda like this...


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 11, 2008)

i had a dream that there were little mini people in my ears..and i had to use nail varnish remover and a cotton bud to kill them..so random!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 11, 2008)

I reamt that I had Saddam Hussein as a flatmate.

He smelled like ass and I spiked a volleyball into his face.

...it was very, very strange.


----------



## steely (Dec 11, 2008)

I dreamed someone was breaking into my house.I was frantic because I couldn't remember if I'd locked the doors.Which didn't matter because they were already breaking in.I woke myself up.It was really bad.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't remember dreams very often but I can recall two of them about me going through a small door and weird stuff going on.

Both dreams were very different except for the small door in each one.


Dennis


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 15, 2008)

*I dreamed that i went to my first *BASH* and got all comfortable then was told I had to move away from BBW and find other FFA to hang with, and did and it was cool..then I lost my car....another frustration dream?*


----------



## flabby_abbi (Dec 15, 2008)

That i was the cookie monsta, but i'd been imprisoned for eating cookie land 

Weird dream, i didn't even see any cookies that day, maybe it's a sign i need cookies...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a fear that my monroe piercing will wear away at my gums and last night I dreamed that it did.. really bad, and my gums were peeling off in layers and bleeding and it was horrible.


----------



## bexy (Dec 15, 2008)

Four transexuals in a swimming pool....it was odd!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 18, 2008)

*I had a crazy crazy crazy scarey dream last nite that wouldn't end....I was surrounded by insanity and people hurting one another physcially, like a super power thing..can't even describe it...but total fear of being cut by glass, shot, all i can think is i have had a blood pressure scare and I am FEARFUL for my life....it came on suddenly, will call dr now and get the meds to lower it IMMEDIATELY.....*


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 18, 2008)

Last night I dreamt I was in the convenience store of one of those small towns you drive past on the highway. I purchased something small and the young employees lost my credit card. They claimed they gave it back to me but they didn't. They gave me a really hard time and told me to leave the premises and that they weren't responsible for my losing my card. They'd ocassionally claim they found it and hand me a credit card even though it was some other poor soul's highjacked card, and I'd hear the other young employees in the back of the store giggling. It totally wasn't a racist thing as half of the employees were young black boys. It appeared to be a matter of very bored and very disgruntled young people from this dead empty town having issues with outsiders passing through. I kept asking what was it about me that would garner their doing this but they kept saying in a dry tome "I don't understand what you're talking about, sir". And when I got to my car to leave and call and cancel my credit card, I discovered my car wouldn't start.

I gotta tell you, the whole dream was really disturbing and vivid. I've always been disturbed by those "Boy, did I take a wrong turn" movies, so this nightmare was very unwelcomed.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Riding dream with some friends I have ridden with for years....and somehow ended up with someone else on the bike with me (never ride with passengers)...and I realized my rear tire was flat...i was near ex-bfs bike shop; so rode over there to get air..he was wearing a suit  and in a group meeting and said he couldn't help me right then, but come back anytime i need help ...more , and many other platitudes that are pretty meaningless to me ....I am in the acceptance phase that he's really not interested in me at all...ya what..it's taken me like 3-4 months to figure this out :doh: In the process I saw an acquaintance that was with some 1%ers and it appeared he was about to get his ass whacked..and the next thing I saw was someone carrying his cut.... old feelings I think surfacing in many ways*


----------



## Mathias (Dec 21, 2008)

I was unconscious on a raft and it was raining. When I came to, I realized that the place that was flooding was my college. I hear a hissing sound and the raft deflates before I can grab onto something sturdy. I tumble into the water and feel my body being pulled rapidly. That's when I see a big hole Im about to get sucked down. I scream for help and two of my buddies from school grab my hand and help me get into a dorm lobby where other people are. 4 of the people there were friends of mine from high school, one of which lives near me. After some consideration I decide to go with them so that I could try and get back to my own family. After some walking, we spend the night at my friends house and he freaks out about not waking his parents up for some reason. After calming him down, we get some sleep. Next morning I sneak out alone, fall into a river, and go over a waterfall.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 21, 2009)

I almost never remember my dreams, but for some reason last night I had two very vivid nightmares. And by nightmares, I mean that in one of them I was dating Steve-O from _Jackass_ and everywhere we went, no matter where we went he was wearing only his leopard print man panties. I am afraid to go to sleep tonight. I am even more afraid that I have some repressed feelings for Steve-O of which I was previously unaware.

The other one was a standard, my car broke down in a creepy village where everyone turned into monsters. The Steve-O one was definitely more disturbing.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 21, 2009)

I dreamed about Barack Obama being the First African American President. I know thsi is not going to make a lot of people happy that John Mccain didn't win or something like that but I'm glad that we have a Black President maybe he can Raise the Minimum Wage Law or something like that. I really want change because when George W. Bush was in Office he didn't raise the Minimum Wage Law and I'm tired of working on 7.50 an hour really its not that much for people who have Rent Car Notes what have you and for them to be making so little per week. I am so proud that we have a Black President I've had my fill with Republican Presidents because they had no gunction to do anything for us. I hope the Automobile Industry boosts up. That was my Dream and its going to continue being my Dream for the next 4 years I'll probably dream about something else but thats going to be my #1 Dream


----------



## olwen (Jan 21, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I almost never remember my dreams, but for some reason last night I had two very vivid nightmares. And by nightmares, I mean that in one of them I was dating Steve-O from _Jackass_ and everywhere we went, no matter where we went he was wearing only his leopard print man panties. I am afraid to go to sleep tonight. I am even more afraid that I have some repressed feelings for Steve-O of which I was previously unaware.
> 
> The other one was a standard, my car broke down in a creepy village where everyone turned into monsters. The Steve-O one was definitely more disturbing.



LMAO!! Hahahahaha. That's priceless.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't recall dreaming last night. When I dream they are either total crazy nonsense or very disturbing and derranged 

I often have dreams where I die or get really hurt... that's kind of scary sometimes.


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 22, 2009)

Well I dreamed about these two girls their names were Sarah and Sarah and they did things to me. Hee hee lol.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Well I dreamed about these two girls their names were Sarah and Sarah and they did things to me. Hee hee lol.



 LOL

Oh so you were the filling of a Sarah sandwich then, huh?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 22, 2009)

I had some weird fragments of dreams last night.

The first one I remember- I was in the car and my mom handed me a big manilla envelope and when I opened it, it was a bunch of random stuff from my ex's new girlfriend. I mean, like, bills for a trip to the vet, random slips of paper, and for some reason, the song "Oh, My Darlin Clementine" sticks out from the dream. :huh: 

The next dream was a party. I apparently went with one guy, but then this guy from my Israel trip came up and asked me to dance. We ended up twirling for a while before collapsing on the ground. Then his girlfriend and my nephew sat with us.


I dunno. LOL


----------

